# Integrado Sanken SI-1125HD



## masqueduro (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola, aquí llego con otro problemita sin resolver, a ver si alguien ha conseguido salir de esta situación.

Me regalaron sun amplituner Sony STR-313 L con el integrado achicharrado, del que ya no se encuentra el repuesto. Mirando por internet se encuentra algo de información, pero muy confusa. Por un lado encuentro que Sony hizo una sustitución de este integrado por un Sanyo STK-4133, con alguna que otra modificación, pero tampoco encuentro este integrado y después en algunos foros veo que hay gente que dice haber hecho la sustitución con integrados STK-4132, y algunos con STK-4172, 4192, etc; un sin fín de cosas pero sin conclusiones, al menos que yo haya logrado descifrar.

¿Conocéis la forma de salir de este atolladero sin tirar el aparato o cambiar totalmente la etapa de potencia?
Os adjunto algunos datos que encontré; el datasheet del integrado y un esquema raro donde se menciona al STK-4133, el cual he probado con un STK-4132 pero sin éxito. Además, addjunto  la ficha técnica de Sony donde se hizo el cambio de integrado y alguna cosa más.

También va el manual de servicio:  http://elektrotanya.com/sony_str-313l_sm.pdf/download.html

Saludos a todos

PD: He probado el aparato adosando una etapa de potencia de otro ampli y funciona perfecto, todo el problema está localizado en la etapa de potencia; el integrado tenía las dos salidas en corto con la alimentación.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 16, 2011)

Recomendaría usar una etapa de potencia totalmente nueva. Si te interesa, puedes usar el Amplificador Rotel del Compañero Mnicolau que anda rondando en el Foro. Recomendado.

Yo mismo he sustituido etapas de potencia de Varios aparatos ya viejos. Es un problema hacer los malabares necesarios para dejarlos originales. A eso agrégale que los integrados STK son muy falsificados hoy en día.

Suerte y saludos!


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 16, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Recomendaría usar una etapa de potencia totalmente nueva. Si te interesa, puedes usar el Amplificador Rotel del Compañero Mnicolau que anda rondando en el Foro. Recomendado.
> 
> Yo mismo he sustituido etapas de potencia de Varios aparatos ya viejos. Es un problema hacer los malabares necesarios para dejarlos originales. A eso agrégale que los integrados STK son muy falsificados hoy en día.
> 
> Suerte y saludos!




Por los STK no creo que tenga problemas, en España, o al menos donde yo compro normalmente, no he tenido problemas con los falsificados; aún así echaré un vistazo a ese montaje que me comentas.

Saludos



masqueduro dijo:


> Por los STK no creo que tenga problemas, en España, o al menos donde yo compro normalmente, no he tenido problemas con los falsificados; aún así echaré un vistazo a ese montaje que me comentas.
> 
> Saludos




¿Nadie se atreve a echar una miradita a los esquemas?; 

Mi gran problema es establecer la forma en la que se conecta el previo a la etapa; el esquema Rotel de 50W es muy sencillo y encaja perfectamente, pero no sé si podré aprovechar el previo adecuadamente, tengo dudas de si por ejemplo el loudnes funcionará correctamente y es algo que no quiero perder.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 17, 2011)

¿Que problema hay con el Preamp? De este sale una señal estéreo lista para entrar al amplificador. Lo único que hay que hacer es identificarla. Con pequeño amplificador y un altavoz puedes localizarla. Ahí es donde vas a colocar los nuevos amplificadores. Así no vas a perder las ecualizaciones que el Preamp agrega a la señal.

Saludos!


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que problema hay con el Preamp? De este sale una señal estéreo lista para entrar al amplificador. Lo único que hay que hacer es identificarla. Con pequeño amplificador y un altavoz puedes localizarla. Ahí es donde vas a colocar los nuevos amplificadores. Así no vas a perder las ecualizaciones que el Preamp agrega a la señal.
> 
> Saludos!




No sé, creo que el pre trabaja también en una parte con realimentación en el integrado; ya probé con otra etapa de potencia y no consigo sacar el mismo sonido que sale si está el integrado correcto (tengo un rotel RX 304 de características similares y lo probé de la misma forma, pero a este si le funciona el integrado), parece como si esa realimentación realzase más las frecuencias bajas, altas y el loudnes

Saludos


----------



## Tfessis39 (Ene 25, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes! Colegas del foro llegó a ustedes a ver si pueden ayudarme este receiver Sony str 313s tiene salida quemada es stk 4133!! No encuentro data menos en las tiendas me dicen q es el mismo si 1125hd pero fue descontinuado mi consulta es si puedo adaptar una o si me facilitan data del original para comparar con algunos muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2019)

Si has leido completamente el hilo, lo que parece queno, ninguno de los CI se consiguen, yo cuando son así las cosas me fijo en la alimentación de la fuente y construyo un ampli discreto de buena calidad y lo pongo dentro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2019)

Moví el tema a dónde ya se habló de esos integrados.

Adjunto datos y diagrama interno y de conexión de la familia esa , así es mas facil reemplazarlo :

*STK4101II* - 6W min AF power amp
*STK4111II* - 10W min AF power amp
*STK4121II* - 15W min AF power amp
*STK4131II* - 20W min AF power amp
*STK4141II* - 25W min AF power amp
*STK4133II *- 25W min AF power amp
*STK4151II* - 30W min AF power amp
*STK4161II* - 35W min AF power amp
*STK4171II* - 40W min AF power amp
*STK4181II* - 45W min AF power amp
*STK4191II* - 50W min AF power amp


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2019)

Tengo nostalgias de estos híbridos, son tan difíciles de conseguir originales que desde ya tiempo no compro ninguno más y los hago discretos, si se rompe se arreglan por monedas, lo curioso es que los rompen menos que a los híbridos....


----------



## Rommel Avila (Jun 15, 2019)

Alguien me podra ayudar con el reemplazo para un SI 1125HD, consegui un Ampli Sony STR 313S y esta quemado el integrado, cual seria su reemplazo? o si alguien ya realizo alguna modficacion me pueda facilitar el diagrama. Gracias!!!!!


----------



## josco (Jun 15, 2019)

El reemplazo es el stk que dice unas de las respuestas mas arriba, pero el problema es que es igual de dificil de conseguir que el si1125 por descontinuado y por pirateria . creo una opcion seria lo que dijo tacatomon en la primera respuesta. fabricar una etapa de potencia y adaptarla.


----------



## Rommel Avila (Jul 1, 2019)

y si no es problema quien podrá facilitar el esquema para una nueva etapa de potencia? y saber que componentes uso?

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## josco (Jul 4, 2019)

Hace mas o menos un año Con este reemplace unos hibridos de yamaha IG02XX que no se consiguen,

Amplificador de 80w ajuste de bias


----------



## Mr.Suku (Feb 11, 2020)

Buenos días , me encuentro reparando un equipo Sony STR 333s el que enciende pero no presenta audio. Después de revisar y limpiar el equipo encontré que esta malo el IC SI 1225hd que ya esta descontinuado y su reemplazo STK 4133II es difícil de encontrar. Si bien leí temas respecto al IC en cuestión no encontré una solución definitiva.
Me gustaría saber si puede reemplazar por otro amplificador adaptado aunque signifique pasar a llevar que quede original. Sería genial adaptar algo y que al menos suene.
Espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## Milabea (Feb 14, 2020)

Hola amigos de foro, *Mr.Suku *es bien fácil y simple, no te compliques la vida.
Destapa el circuito integrado y luego reemplaza  los transistores de salida que se malograron con una similar potencia, lo hice varias veces, siempre me funcionó.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2020)

Mr.Suku dijo:


> Buenos días , me encuentro reparando un equipo Sony STR 333s el que enciende pero no presenta audio. Después de revisar y limpiar el equipo encontré que esta malo el IC SI 1225hd que ya esta descontinuado y su reemplazo STK 4133II es difícil de encontrar. Si bien leí temas respecto al IC en cuestión no encontré una solución definitiva.
> Me gustaría saber si puede reemplazar por otro amplificador adaptado aunque signifique pasar a llevar que quede original. Sería genial adaptar algo y que al menos suene.
> Espero puedan ayudarme.


Si miras (Buscas) en el Foro existen varios ejemplos bien documentados de_ "Cirugía reparadora"_ de ese tipo de integrado


----------



## Mr.Suku (Ene 17, 2021)

Milabea dijo:


> Hola amigos de foro, *Mr.Suku *es bien fácil y simple, no te compliques la vida.
> Destapa el circuito integrado y luego reemplaza  los transistores de salida que se malograron con una similar potencia, lo hice varias veces, siempre me funcionó.


Tienes algunos tips para esa cirugía?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 17, 2021



Fogonazo dijo:


> Si miras (Buscas) en el Foro existen varios ejemplos bien documentados de_ "Cirugía reparadora"_ de ese tipo de integrado


Me puede dar un link para esa búsqueda de la cirugía? Por favor

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 17, 2021



Milabea dijo:


> Hola amigos de foro, *Mr.Suku *es bien fácil y simple, no te compliques la vida.
> Destapa el circuito integrado y luego reemplaza  los transistores de salida que se malograron con una similar potencia, lo hice varias veces, siempre me funcionó.


Son sellados no se como abrirlos...rompiendo lo que lo cubre??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2021)

Mr.Suku dijo:


> Tienes algunos tips para esa cirugía?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 17, 2021
> 
> ...








						Diagramas internos de módulos Sanyo (STK)
					

Hola como estan, la idea fundamental de este tema es el tener conocimiento de la constitucion interna de este tipo de circuitos bien sea para repararlos o reproducirlos, paulatinamente iré publicando algunos esquemas para dejarlos a nuestra disposición.  Para comenzar con estos diagramas, aqui...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Mr.Suku (Ene 18, 2021)

Muchas gracias


----------

